
The One Question Most Americans Get Wrong About College Graduates - tysone
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/06/03/upshot/up-college-unemployment-quiz.html
======
portmanteaufu
I guess even the NYT is using BuzzFeed headlines nowadays. The question is:

> "What do you think the unemployment rate is for 25-to-34-year-olds who
> graduated from a four-year college? (Hint: for those with only a high school
> degree, it’s 7.4 percent.)"

The answer is 2.4%. Most people in their survey guessed higher.

